# Alsa Sound läuft | totales "kratschen"

## TMiegel

Hi, ich brauche nochmal eure Hilfe:

Nachdem Umstieg auf den neuen gentoo-sources-Kernel habe ich auch Alsa neu kompiliert.

Jetzt habe ich zwar Sound, aber der Klang ist fürchterlich verzerrt und am kratschen (XMMS, Gnome-Sounds...).

Das witzige ist halt, wenn ich den gmplayer starte, ist die Sound-Ausgabe wieder perfekt   :Shocked:  !

Und danach klingen auch alle anderen Sounds wieder normal (XMMS, Gnome, etc...).

Hat einer evtl. eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Technisches:

Kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r2

Soundcore fest eincompiliert (als Modul gleiches Prob)

Alsa mit Via82xx

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Ich musste bei mir den Alsamixer installieren und die PCM bzw MASTER Laufstärke auf ca. 50% reduzieren, dann war der Sound ok.

Um zu testen ob alles funzt würde ich dir empfehlen eine MP3 mit viel Bass abzuspielen. Wenn sich der Sound immer noch so schlecht anhört musst du die Werte eben weiter reduzieren.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir  :Smile: 

----------

## TMiegel

Leider liegt es nicht an der Lautstärke, daß hatte ich auch schon probiert...

Jegliche Soundausgabe klingt einfach gräßlich bis ich einmal irgendwas mit dem gmplayer wiedergegeben habe....

----------

## hulk2nd

hast du gnome oder kde?

----------

## tzimmer

Is ja lustig...

Mit genau dem gleichen Problem kämpfe ich auch schon seit einer Woche...  :Crying or Very sad:   Bei mir hab ich aber auch klaren Sound, wenn ich mit cdplay ne Audio-CD abspiele. Ansonsten aber auch fürchterliches Knarren... Bei mir hilft auch die Lautstärke Regelung nischt.

Habe ein Asrock Board mit via VT8233 AC97 Chip onboard. Und benutze das gleiche Alsa Modul wie du... Bin also auch sehr an einer Lösung interessiert.     :Razz: 

Bei mir hört es sich übrigens mit dem gmplayer noch um einiges schrecklicher an, als mit xmms & co aber der mplayer tut seinen Job ganz gut...

----------

## hulk2nd

also das problem ist folgendes: die bitrate des soundchips muss manuell eingestellt werden. das geht unterschiedlich, je nachdem ob ihr gnome oder kde benutzt, sprich welchen soundserver ihr verwendet:

bei gnome macht ihr folgendes: editiert die datei "/etc/esd/esd.conf" und tragt "-r 48000" bei den spawn_options ein. meine sieht z.b. so aus:

```
spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -r 48000
```

natürlich müsst ihr unter den audio einstellungen einstellen, das der soundserver beim starten aktiviert wird.

bei kde müsst ihr in den sound einstellungen einfach nur 48000 in die zeile mit der bitrate eintragen.

danach sollten z.b. die event sounts unter gnome gehen (evtl. noch emerge gnome-audio machen falls die noch nicht da sind).

eventuell müsst ihr bei einigen programmen noch das output plugin ändern. bei xmms zum beispiel müsst ihr "eSound Output Plugin" als Output plugin angeben.

das wars eigentlich...

ps: dieses ac97 modul das alsa mitkompiliert sollte das eigentlich automatisch machen, soweit ich das gelesen habe. warum es das nicht macht oder was schief läuft weiss ich nicht. falls man die bitrate bei alsa auch in irgendner datei eintragen kann und ihr wisst wo, dann lasst es mich wissen  :Very Happy: 

grüsse, hulk

----------

## TMiegel

Ok, das hilft in soweit, daß die Gnome-Sounds und XMMS sich jetzt wieder normal anhören, allerdings nur mit dem eSound-Output.

Frozen-Bubble kratscht auch weiterhin....

Und immer noch:

gmplayer hört sich mit dem Alsa-Output bestens an, und sobald der einmal kurz lief, hört sich auch XMMS mit Alsa-Sound wieder super an. Genauso wie Frozen-Bubble....

Was verändert also gmplayer an den Einstellungen, daß danach auch die ganzen anderen Proggies laufen   :Question: 

Ansonsten schonmal danke für das Workaround...

----------

## tooly

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch nie mit den Alsa Treibern und dem ASRock K7vt2 glücklich geworden. Seit kernel 2.4.21-pre5 kann ich die Kernel Treiber nutzen und der Sound ist einwandfrei.

mfg

  tooly

----------

## hulk2nd

hmm, könntest du vielleicht erklären wie ich meinen aktuellen kernel (emerge gentoo-sources; linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2) update bzw. wie ich einen neuen kernel installiere das ich auch das kernel modul für den sound verwenden kann?

danke im voraus,

grüsse, hulk

----------

## tzimmer

Danke für den Tipp mit dem neuen Kernel! Funktioniert super...   :Laughing: 

@hulk2nd: Du musst einfach das neueste Ebuild von den gs-sources nehmen... Und da unter Sound das Via Modul anwählen. Ich hab es fest im Kernel aber müsste auch als Modul brauchbar sein...

----------

## hulk2nd

ah vielen dank!!

aber ich glaub ich wart noch bis ein neues ebuild kommt. es gibt nämlich seit vorher 2.4.21-rc1! aber is ja sehr geil das sich das doch über den kernel regeln lässt. ist irgendwie luxuriöser als alsa ...

vielen danke für eure hilfe!

übrigens hab auch ein k7vt2 board  :Very Happy: 

grüsse, hulk

UPDATE: jetzt isses da   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Makido

Also, mit den "gs-sources" hab ich nen problem beim compilen gehabt  :Smile: 

Aber mit den Offiziellen rc1 sourcen vom 2.4.21 gings ....

Hab nen K7VM2 und der Sound klingt Sauuubbbäääär !  :Razz: 

Für alle, die nicht wissen wie's gemacht wird:

```

cd /usr/src

wget ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/linux-2.4.20.tar.bz2

wget ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/testing/patch-2.4.21-rc1.bz2

tar xvjpf linux-2.4.20.tar.bz2

bzip2 -d patch-2.4.21-rc1.bz2

cat patch-2.4.21-rc1 | patch -p0 2>&1 | tee patch.out

mv linux-2.4.20 linux-2.4.21-rc1

```

fertisch  :Smile:  jetzt muss der kernel natürlich noch configgt und gebaut werden  :Smile: 

Bye, Maik  :Smile: 

----------

## hulk2nd

hatte zwar keine probleme bei emerge gs-sources aber trotzdem danke das du die befehle mal gepostet hast. mein weiss ja nie ob mans nochmal brauchen wird   :Smile: 

grüsse, hulk

----------

## TMiegel

 *Makido wrote:*   

> Also, mit den "gs-sources" hab ich nen problem beim compilen gehabt 
> 
> Aber mit den Offiziellen rc1 sourcen vom 2.4.21 gings ....
> 
> Hab nen K7VM2 und der Sound klingt Sauuubbbäääär ! 
> ...

 

Hm, den Gentoo-Sources-Kernel 2.4.20rc2 kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem Patch versehen, oder doch?

----------

## Makido

probiers doch einfach mal aus, theoretisch könnte es gehen  :Smile: 

Bye, Maik!

----------

## hulk2nd

ich habe nun folgendes problem: egal ob ich den via sound treiber(via82cxxx_audio) direkt in den kernel kompiliere oder es als modul lade, gnome bleibt beim startbild hängen. ist der treiber nicht aktiv dann läufts. aber ohne sound ist halt stier. ich hab übrigens bei gnome eingestellt, soundserver mit gnome starten. das ist doch richtig oder?

wär dankbar wenn jemand nen tip für mich hat;

grüsse, hulk

----------

## Makido

oh, das weiss ich net so genau! ich hatte auch mal das prob mit gnome, der is nur hochgefahren wenn ich gnome inner art "abgesciherten modus" gestartet habe. deswegen hab ich mir ja auch kde rauf gehauen  :Smile: 

hrhrhr.... jetzt muß ich mich damit net mehr rumschlagen!

Am besten Du machts für deine Frage nochmal nen neues thread auf, weil der  hier wird ja eh net mehr gelesen  :Razz: 

Bye, Maik!

----------

## hulk2nd

jap, hab ich schon (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50669). dachte nur, ich poste es hier vielleicht auch nochmal weil vielleicht jemand von euch dasselbe problem hat und ihr noch alle die email benachrichtigung für diesen thread aktiviert habt.

grüsse, hulk

----------

